# Installare eclipse

## vaporino

Scusate ragazzi dopo aver disinstallato eclipse ho provato a rinstallarlo con

```

emerge eclipse-sdk

```

Ottenendo questo errore su l'ultimo ebuild

```

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.1.2-r2/work/jdtcoresrc/compilejdtcore.xml:47: Compiler Adapter org.eclipse.jdt.core.JDTCompilerAdapter caused an interesting exception.

Total time: 1 second

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.1.2-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 117, Exitcode 1

!!! Failed to bootstrap ecj

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Che cavolo è successo!!!

----------

## vaporino

Scusate ragazzi..........ma nessuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi???

Sono disperato ho urgente bisogno di eclipse!!!

----------

## lavish

Ti ho bloccato il thread duplicato che avevi aperto nell'altra sezione del forum. Ti ricordo inoltre che bisogna aspettare almeno 24 ore prima di fare un "bump" al proprio thread, nel caso non si siano ricevuti ulteriori messaggi.

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scusate ragazzi..........ma nessuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi???

 

Si, non fare up prima di 24 ore. Tu ci sei riuscito in 7 minuti... penso si possa considerare un record.

Detto questo, potrebbe essere utile vedere le prime righe dello stack dell'interesting exception  :Exclamation: 

----------

## vaporino

Scusa la mia ignoranza randomaze macchè dovrei fare con lo stack dell'interesting exception???

P.S. scusami Iavish solo che ho sbagliato a scrivere sull'altra sezione vorrei che questo non me lo bloccassi se è possibile, grazie!!

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scusa la mia ignoranza randomaze macchè dovrei fare con lo stack dell'interesting exception???

 

Ad esempio leggerla.

E se, doo averla letta, non capisci cosa vuol dire, postarla nel forum. Senza informazioni é difficile aiutarti, esattamente come una risposta tipo "da me ha funzionato" aiuterebbe poco te.

----------

## vaporino

Grazie randomaze........

ma penso che ho combinato un po di casini!!!

Ho provato con

```

emerge sync

```

Poi ho riprovato con 

```

emerge eclipse-sdk

```

e ora ottengo 

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/ant-core-1.6.5" have been masked.!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/ant-core-1.6.5-r14 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-java/ant-core-1.6.5-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2" [ebuild])

```

il pacchetto è mascherato per amd64.....io ho installato la blackdown-1.4

Che cosa potrei fare.......al limite vorrei installare l'eclipse di prima versione 3.1.2!!!

Che mi consigli??

----------

## vaporino

Per quanto ho potuto capire per installare eclipse 3.2 occorre java-1.5 che per amd64 non c'è modo di installarla.........come faccio??

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Per quanto ho potuto capire per installare eclipse 3.2 occorre java-1.5 che per amd64 non c'è modo di installarla.........come faccio??

 

Se hai bisogno assolutamente di quella versione credo che debba usare i vari trucchi per i binari a 32 bit (la documentazione relativa al come far funzionare eseguibili a 32 bit su un sistema a 64 credo sia piú o meno ovunque).

Altrimenti metti la versione precedente, che suppongo sia quella che avevi precedentemente installata.

----------

## vaporino

Non ricordo più come si fa ad emergere versioni precedenti .......???

----------

## vaporino

Scusami randomaze ma avrei un urgente bisogno di eclipse.......

non ricordo come si fa ad installare la precedente versione con emerge dato che con 

```

emerge eclipse-sdk
```

mi prova ad installare l'ultima versione

----------

## Onip

ti è già stato detto di NON fare up prima di 24h, ma lo fai apposta o cosa?

Se hai proprio bisogno di aggiungere info a un thread (e non è proprio questo il caso...) usa il tasto EDIT.

```
man emerge
```

o una ricerca sul forum ti possono sicuramente

----------

## vaporino

Scusami onip.......ma mi potresti dire semplicemente come fare ad installare la precedente versione??

Ho già dato un occhiata ala guida di emerge.......ma non ho trovato niente a riguardo!!

Ho provato con 

emerge =eclipse-sdk-3.1.2

ma mi dice che non è un ebild valido!!!

Che faccio???

----------

## Onip

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Ho provato con 
> 
> emerge =eclipse-sdk-3.1.2
> 
> ma mi dice che non è un ebild valido!!!
> ...

 

Forse perchè quella versione non esiste più in portage?

----------

## vaporino

E' ancora in fase di testing la 3.1.2........

Ho provato a vedere 

```

 emerge -s eclipse-sdk

Searching...

[ Results for search key : eclipse-sdk ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-util/eclipse-sdk

      Latest version available: 3.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 240,361 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.eclipse.org/

      Description: Eclipse Tools Platform

      License:     EPL-1.0

```

Come faccio a inserire nell'albero di portage la 3.1.2??

----------

## Onip

Come puoi vedere dal link che ti ho postato la versione che ti interessa è la 3.1.2-r3, la 3.1.2 non esiste. Prova ad emergere quella. Inoltre al prossimo update emerge cercherà sicuramente di farti l'upgrade alla 3.2 ( la più recente che vede ). Ti consiglio quindi di mascherare quella versione. Come? Leggi qui, o l'equivalente in italiano

----------

## vaporino

Grazie onip e scusami ancora se ti ho fatto perdere la pazienza......era quel maledetto  r3

Cmq non ho ancora risolto il problema ottengo sempre

```

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.1.2-r2/work/jdtcoresrc/compilejdtcore.xml:47: Compiler Adapter org.eclipse.jdt.core.JDTCompilerAdapter caused an interesting exception.

Total time: 1 second

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.1.2-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 117, Exitcode 1

!!! Failed to bootstrap ecj

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 

```

Dove si trova lo stack dell'interesting exception!!!!????

----------

## Sparker

Tanto per cominciare, in portage c'è da un pezzo la sun-jdk-1.5 a 64 bit: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=sun-jdk, basta solo smascherarla.

Poi, visto i tuoi problemi e soprattutto che hai fretta, vai qui, scaricati il compilato di eclipse, scompattalo dove vuoi (suggerisco /opt) e amen.

----------

## Onip

1) non serve a niente scusarsi, basta non farlo più   :Wink: 

2) potresti trovare qualcosa di interessante nella dir temporanea in cui compila

```
/var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.1.2-r2/work/
```

o in qualche subdir.

detto questo chiudo, di java non ne so una mezza h

Byez

----------

## randomaze

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Dove si trova lo stack dell'interesting exception!!!!????

 

Leggi le righe sopra, non limitarti a quelle finali.

----------

## RexRocker

ehm io veramente ho un amd64 e ho compilato tranquillamente con emerge il sun-jdk1.5 non so che problemi tu possa aver avuto.

Per quanto riguarda Eclipse, consiglio di scaricarla dal sito ufficiale e di non compilarla, il guadagno di prestazioni non è verificabile e la gestione dei vari plugins è più snella con una installazione non da portage.

ciao

Rex

----------

## vaporino

I miei problemi non finiscono mai.......dopo emerge depclean ede aver installato java 1.5 non riesco ad avviare più linux.......si blocca al login!!

```

failed start nifd

```

Non so magari rinstallo il pacchetto che riguarda il NIFD ma esiste il pacchetto???

Ragazzi non so se continuare la discussione qua......io aperto un altro topic, ho sbagliato nuovamente??? !!!

----------

## castrenze

 :Laughing:   :Surprised:   :Sad:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Razz:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Cool: 

****

insulti vari

****

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Post editato dal moderatore. Gli attacchi personali sono vietati, anche quelli fatti per scherzo e non ecessivamente pesanti (ma, in fin dei conti, esistono attacchi personali "leggeri"?).

----------

## vaporino

Che ho combinato???

----------

## vaporino

Si purtroppo è un mio amico e odia linux......mi ha fatto uno scherzo quel sanazzo!!!

Mi ero preso male......

Cmq randomaze come faccio ora a risolvere quest'altro problema!!???

----------

## Sparker

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Cmq randomaze come faccio ora a risolvere quest'altro problema!!???

 

Per un nuovo problema dovresti aprire un nuovo topic.

----------

